# The Throne Room (The Trumpet, The Trombone)



## Marius Masalar (May 23, 2010)

Hi all!

As a counterpart to Sam's scary-good mock-up of the Imperial March, I wanted to offer you a complementary demo that shows off some different aspects of the libraries, unaccompanied — and still using Star Wars as the vessel.

Here, therefore, is my rendition of the Throne Room theme scored for brass chorale (technically not since there are no horns, but close enough):

[mp3]http://www.mathazzar.com/Music/Thrombone%20Room.mp3[/mp3]

Obviously, I've taken a lot more liberties with interpreting the original, but the intent was to show off the magnificent warmth and character of the quieter dynamics of these libraries too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 24, 2010)

For a virtual brass mockup, that isn't bad, some places I like more than others, in some sections frequencies need more work, they tend to get confused with one another. But that's not your fault, you've undertaken one of the biggest challenge in virtual mockup, a brass section alone. I'm not sure I would have the courage to try that, you have guts.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, Guy!

You're right, there are still some issues of frequency and phasing clashes that could use cleaning, and I'm sure that I'll learn how to avoid them as I continue learning to use the tools. Still, they're so inspiring to play that I was compelled to give it a shot and see what comes of it.

Thank you for giving it a listen!


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 25, 2010)

Thank you, Thomas! :D

That's always great to hear, I'm glad you enjoyed.

I appreciate the listen & comment!


----------



## Hannes_F (May 25, 2010)

Hi Marius, I would love to listen to this on studio monitors but would need a downloadeable link, thanks.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 25, 2010)

Oh, sure thing, Hannes! I just used the player widget because I figured people would prefer being able to just hit play.

Here's a direct link: http://www.mathazzar.com/Music/Thrombone%20Room.mp3


----------



## germancomponist (May 25, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Tue May 25 said:


> Hi Marius, I would love to listen to this on studio monitors but would need a downloadeable link, thanks.



Hi Hannes,

a trick for the future: When there is only the player but no downloadable link, do the following: click on the "quote" button. When the window opend copy the link between the ["mp3"]......["/mp3"] . Then paste this link into a new browser site, well done. o-[][]-o


----------

